# The Dark Journey, 20 Games to Kabal Greatness.



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

*The Dark Journey, 20 Games to Kabal Greatness(pics et al)*

It has been over a year since the new book hit the shelves. And with a great number of games under my belt I am hoping to embark on a quest to find the keys to success commanding the Dark Kin. I shall be taking you all on 20 realspace raids. I shall be reporting the battles and will then embark on more detailed tactical discussion and general comments on the performance of my army. It is widely accepted that at -least- 20 games with a certain army against a plethora of opponents will give you insight as to the ebb and flow of an army list. Hence I seek the wisdom of the Kabals and invite you to join with me on this journey. I ask you to gain inspiration from these feasts and insight to the path you will each embark on yourselves. And the end of these 20 games we shall have a better understanding of the deadly tools at the disposal of the Kabals and how to use them with tactical and strategical efficiency in game.

Cheers!

If you are also interested, you can follow the painting of my Kabal here: Kabal of the Deadly Mist
You can also follow my Archons Painting Challenge here: 
HQ Edition


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok, so on to game 1. I decided to do this journey after this game so its not as detailed and more meant as a prologue to the journey itself. So, on to the lists and generals, ill begin with the crons:
Mark is a good general, played crons religiously since their previous release, all through 3rd, 4th and up to the new book, with good results. He is a great tactician and general and every time we play its more a chess match then a 40k game, he has been trying a few concept lists and his latest one is aimed ad destroying transports and eating the insides.
Vanguard Obyron and His Overlord. (Amazing combo)
5 cryptect with s8, 36" assault funs
Lord with resorb and power weapon
6 lychguard with sword and board
5 6 man warrior units
2 5 man wraith units with 2 pistols and 2 sets of coils
10 scarabs
That was it. 
My list:
Archon, agon, drugs, shadow, phansasm launcher
2 heamies with liquifiers
4 incubi with venom dual cannon
2 sets of 9 wyches, hex with agon, haywires , one with gauntlets, one with s and I.
Raiders with ff
10 warriors with syb,sc, bl
Raider with ff
5 warriors blaster
Venom dual cannon
3 wracks
Venom dual cannon
6 rbj with champ, 2 heatlances
2 lance ravagers with ff and NS
Razorwing, sc, ff and dissies. 
Each list was 1850 pts. We played a local tournament mission with 3 objective levels:
Pitched battle, victory pts primary, sieze ground secondary and kill points tertiary
We rolled off and I won the roll, although I knew he had a lot of guns I let him deploy first. He then deployed in a line across the table, I would usually reserve everything and I think he was expecting that, but then I sprung this little gem on him: 








The refused flank.
To sum it up. Even having first turn he was unable to bring enough firepower to bear, and the little that he did have was uneventful. This allowed me to rush up his one flank and pick his force apart. I also kept a venom warrior unit in reserve to come in and later affect the battle and the razorwing, that loves to arrive and cause mayhem. In order to keep him on his toes I left the rjb unit on my far left (top of the pick) this deterred him from moving towards my main force with his second wraith unit keeping them out of the real fight for 3 turns. A few notes, I am paying for heatlances on the rjb's, but I feel the blasters would server the way I run the unit better. I have run them with hl for 2 games so its too early to tell, but this is the most glaring thing. 

AnywayN thoughts?
Next game:
2k vs space wolves. Crazy invasion mission from the battles mission book. 

Cheers!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'll be keeping a close eye on these reports as I've recently begun a Dark Eldar force, and I believe this could help in my future battles. However, at this point I'm selecting units based on their appeal rather than any notion of "Competitive", so I doubt I'll be able to give any advice, only support 

Good Luck


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Seemed like one of the easiest games of the year for you. An excellent deployment response to his, quite obvious, brainfart. If he ever played DE (or any other fast army for that matter) he should have realised the danger of stretching himself too thin. 

I will be watching this thread. I think I have a fairly comprehensive grasp of the army already, but one can never learn too much. At the very least, I'll be happy to help out with list (change) suggestions, tips, tactics or anything else.

But I do hope the details of the battles will be fleshed out more than the first one when you add them.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

_The Archon looked upon the Mon'Khei landing pad. Its crude and gothic architecture a key landmark. The first units had infiltrated into position and taken the sentries out during the night. Retaliation was going to be swift... the Archons plan was unfolding. As the dawn sun rose there was a deep humming that began to emanate from the old teleportation pad near the landing zone. 
"It is time" The archon signaled the remaining forces of the Kabal waiting in ambush. The wolves were about to arrive. _

So! Welcome all. To the first game in the 20 games series. This time I faced off against my friend Shawn and his Space Wolves. We played a 2000pt battle, and rolled for a random mission from the Battles Mission book. (this is something that we have been doing very frequently, what better way to test your mettle and generalship skills?)
The mission was the Invasion Mission. This mission is a deamon mission and the space wolves rolled to play the role of the deamons. As per the mission, this meant that he would split his army into two waves, the first wave would arrive T1 from any table edges and/or the portal in the middle of the table. I was allowed to place anything in reserve as well... we determined that my reserves would also arrive from any table edge. I deployed a few units on top of the landing pad. The idea was simple, get the wrack pain token onto my Incubi and then use them to kill grey hunters. Alas that is not what happened. This was my list:

Archon, PGL, Agon, SF, Drugs, HWG
4 Incubi Venom Dual Cannon
Min Sized Archon Court venom Dual Cannon

Heamy with Liquifier
9 Wyches, Hex w/ agon, S&I, HWG
Raider FF
Heamy with Liquifier
9 Wyches, Hex w/ agon, Gauntlets, HWG
Raider FF
10 Warriors, Syb, SC, Bl
Raider FF
10 Warriors with a DL and Bl
3 Wracks in Venom dual cannon

6 RJB with 2x HL and champ

2 Ravagers, FF, NS 3 lances
1 Razorwing, FF, dissies, SC

Total 2000pts

_- This is basically my 1850 list. All I did was upgrade the 5 man warrior squad to a 10 man with DL & Bl and then added a court of the archon to take their venom. This then gave me 5 pts to give the archon HWG's. I like the versatility of this list and it works great in a variety of environments.
_

Now, my opponents list, please excuse the memory loss:

Wolf Lord, Frostblade, Storm Shield, Thunder Wolf
5 Thuder wolves, one fist, 3 shields, 1 meltabomb (all wound allocated)

2 x 9 Grey Hunters, wolven, standard, meltagun in Rhino
2 x 5 Grey Hunters, one with flamer one with MG, in Rzrback with TL lascannon

2 single land speeder typhoons.

Dreadnought with TL autocannon

Longfang Pack with 3 ML and 2 LC. 
Longfang Pack with 2 HB and 3 ML 

4 Wolf Guards, 2 with PF and combimelta (in rhino squads), 2 naked (for long fangs as extra wounds)

_- His list is a thundercav list. With a decent number of bodies on the table and a lot of shooting. With the versatility that the wolves grant on the table I was up for a tough game._

Here is a picture of deployment, I decided to deploy on the landing pad to prevent the Thunder wolves from charging (as cav they can't go up floors) on turn one and give me a good base of operations/serve as decoys. The rest of my army stayed in reserve. 
My opponent rolled for his waves, and did not get the preferred wave, therefore the moved up with a speeder, dread, one razorback squad and a longfang pack. This is what the table looked like:








In his first turn, he moved on, immobilized the venom that I had deployed, and eliminated the Incubi with a volley of frag rockets from the land speeder. I failed some saves and the lone survivor ran off the table... His long fangs moved into a position at the centre of the table supported by the dreadnought. *It is important to note, that in this mission 6" all round from the centre of the table is impassable to me... and if I move through that area at any point, any unit that does just dies... as it is sucked away into the "vortex".*










I shall post the conclusion to this wall of text soon. What do you think? What will happen? Was my tactical use of units flawed? The objectives in this mission are 4 of them on the mid lines dividing the table quarters. Capturing them means winning the game. 

Cheers!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Good to see you've started the games 

Hopefully you won this, but with the comparison of firepower on the field, I can only see you being wiped out while your reserves come in piecemeal.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok so, after that first turn volley and loss of the incubi I was at a great disadvantage... I also had a flamer getting to my position... so I had to think fast. I took the pain token from the wracks with the archon and made him join the 10 man darklance unit. This, I hoped, would keep them alive. The wracks then moved into the immobilized venom, from there they would be safe, for now. And would maybe later move out to take one of the two objectives near their position. 

- I falied to take pics over the next few turns, so bear with me. 

In his turn 2, the thunderwolves, other lngfang pack and razorback unit failed to arrive, the other land speeder and the second rhino GH unit did. He proceeded to pelt the 10 man unit that I had with about everything he had, frags, flamer, bolter... heavybolter. The FNP from the archon was a godsend and they survived with only 4 left. The lance and blaster were unscathed thankfully. 

On my turn 2 I had one of the worst reserve rolls that I have ever had... well. I had one ravager show up, the reaver jetbikes, the razorwing and the archons court. I moved the bikes near the speeder, now, it is important to remember that I had rolled +1 str on my drugs, something that I had completely forgotten about! I could have charged the land speeder with the jetbikes once both heatlances had failed to hit  but I moved them back instead. The archons court tried to stun the other one and also failed. The ravager moved on and shot at the dread, only stunning it, and the venoms shot into the long fangs after the razorwings volley had let loose, only one long fang remained. The archon moved away from the unit and charged the 5 man GH unit, he lost his shadow field in the process and only killed 1 model, I was lucky that there was no PF in the unit. 

His turn 3 saw the entrance of the thunder wolves, they moved onto the back to keep the speeders alive, charging both the bikes and the archons court and wiping them out, my guys able to get only a few wounds through. The Reaver jetbikes then went ahead and rolled snake eyes for insane courage! (aww dang, this meant that I was not shooting at them next turn!). He moved the two rhinos to different objectives, the long fangs and the other unit in the razorback failed to show up once more. The archon continued to fight the HG unit on that side but only had one wound left.

On my turn 3 I had the other reserves arrive, the only one that had not was the warrior unit in the raider. I knew that I needed to focus on the mission so I decided to kill some troop. I moved up and engaged a rhino filled transport on the left most objective. I disembarked wyches and got them ready to assault the occupants. Sadly I was unable to open the transport with all that shooting! I was able to down a land speeder, In a desperate move I ran the wyches up and surrounded the rhino, I was lucky to wreck it with haywires and the unit failed morale and broke. (in the mission the SW units had to flee towards the center of the table, and if they made it to the middle they were removed) He was unable to rally in the next turn and the GH ran off the table. The archon finally dispatched of the remaining GH's and prepared to receive the charge from the Thunderwolves that had easily dispatched the remaining bikes. 

This is what the game looked like at the 4rth turn mark:









He tried to wipe out the wyches with a bolter volley, but cover and FNP really helped them out. His razorback showed up and the other longfang pack was still not arriving. He killed my Archon in cc, and shot down my secondary wych raider. In my turn I was finally able to get a bead on the thunderwolves and every poison shot that I had was directed at them, leaving only the lord alive. I was able to secure the left and the bottom center objective, while contesting the north center one. He tapped out turn 6 having only 4 models left on the table. 










So that was game.


Tactical notes:
- Wyches with FNP are awesome keep them in cover and they can take a pounding. 
- In a game like this when reserves can come on from any place, keeping the incubi in reserve would have been a better idea, then they could have shown up and taken a unit by surprise hopefully. 
- Fun game.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Latest game! Was a Kabal on Kabal action game. I was unable to take pics but the battle was a lot of fun and I learned a lot from it. 

Cheers!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Congrats, will you be posting a report of the latest game?


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, I will be as soon as I get a bit of time to type it out.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Game 2: 
Dark Eldar on Dark Eldar (also known as "_How to advance ones self in the Dark City_")

My list was my basic 1850 all commers list. His was:
Baron + 10 hellions agon
2x 10 wyches with agon and haywires in raiders
10 warriors, DL, bl in raider
4 blasterborn in venom with a heamy with liquifier
6 RJB with 2 heat lances
5 scourge with 2 haywire launchers
3 ravagers, one with 3 dissies.

All tanks of his had Night Shields and flicker fields (this was a royal pain)

So, I completely did not take -any- pictures... but his army was not painted so I shall save you the eyesore.

Basic overview:
Mission was one objective each, and spearhead. He deployed objective baron and hellions deep in his deployment zone. I placed warriors and raider behind building, 2 venoms, wracks with archon, incubi behind wall. 
He had deployed all his tanks and being out gunned I reserved everything else. 

He boosted his bikes up to bait me into charge of his wyches... my archon took the challenge with the incubi, luckily I rolled poorly and the lone bike remained locking them in combat. In the following turn a full squad of wyches ran into them, and that combat remained until the top of the 5th turn, when 2 wyches walked out having finally killed the archon, his shadowfield held on for so many rounds of combat!

I was able to put a lot of pressure on him, but the highlight of the game was when I was able to get the jump on his ravagers with my ravagers.... six misses later... i had done nothing, in return, his ravagers blew mine up, this meant that he had shooting superiority. But eventually my crazy wyches were able to catch up to them with haywires and take them all down. My unit of jetbikes also boosted over the last scourge to take the token and then tied up a full 10 man wych squad until they actually won the combat! At the end of the game we were both battered... but I was able to win, turn 6 all he had left was one lone wych hex with an agon, and I was in control of both objectives.

What a fun game.

Tactical Analysis:
The archon did well
The jetbikes and wyches really shined this game, the pain tokens from the heamies are proving to be must takes... it makes the wyches become all the better at surviving. 
Fighting against Night shields is annoying. 

Cheers!

(latest game 3.. vs IG lots of pics so stay tuned!)


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Awesome 

How did his baron and Hellions do? I know Thor over at Dakka doesn't rate them, but a lot of people think its a worthwhile unit.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

I love them. My opponent did not use them as effectively as he could have. He stuck them on his objective knowing that it would be hard for me to shoot them off it. So what I did was tag them with a full volley from the razorwing, while rushing him with wych raiders... he went to ground to survive over 30 wounds, and then was unable to react to a very angry wych unit that then wiped them out.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Good plan, I like it


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Next three games. Vs Ig, SW and SW...

stay tuned!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

So. Game 3, against the Imperiums Grindhouse. *Mech IG*. 
Dawn of War, one objective each.
His List:
Senior officer- 4 MG in Chimera
2 Vet Squads - 3 MG in Chimeras
2 30 Man Blobs with PW's and Commissars, one group with lascannons one with autocannons.
2 Vendettas each with a platoon command 4 Flamers
Psyker Battle Squad (8 strong) in Chimera
Manticore
2 Hydras
Total- 1850


> I was terrified of the hydra and the vendettas, but this is def one of the hardest matchups for the Dark Kin, so I was up for a good game!


I took my regular 1850list. 
He took turn 1, and I reserved my entire army. So he had turn 1 and turn 2 to shoot at nothing while he got into position, and get into position he did (note: one of the objectives is in the cathedral the other bottom right next to crater surrounded by 30 men)



















So, my turn 2. Only a ravager and the jetbikes arrived together with the raider with 10 warriors, they deployed and engaged the chimera in the ruins, the bikes stunned the PBS chimera and the ravager failed to do any damage to one of the valks (just shaking it). The razorwing on the other hand, had a bead on the 30 man lascannon blob out in the open from his vantage point, and blasted them until only 1 lascannon and a few infantry were left. 

His turn 3 saw swift retaliation, with the bikes biting the dust, and the ravager dying. 

On my turn 3 most of my reserved showed up, and they engaged the enemy full force, the wyches charged tanks and failed to kill them but made them block beads to them for firing. the Razorwing continued its rampage on the infantry after the first volley. The highlight of this turn was that every shot against the hydras bounced off... I was able to shake one. As well as immobilize the PBS chimera and take off some of its guns. The vendettas were untouched.










His turn 4 sees my other ravager and the raiders taken out... as well as the warriors and wyches taking casualties. 

In my turn 4 I retaliate by assaulting with my wyches into hydras, chimeras and the blob squad his one vet squad annihilated my Incubi and the archon goes on a rampage to take out valks (but misses with his grenades)










The turn 5, he has to try and contest the cathedral... valk flies in and drops the command squad ready to flame the warrior unit, killing 7 outa 10 the blaster lives and does not flee. 










He also brings out the PBS to make my warriors unit flee. I had to bring the heamies up to the cathedral to flame the occupants... the wyches pull his squad off the objective while my wracks make it up towards his objective and assault the contesting hydras... still unable to touch them. I knock out the valk and contest the central objective. 

Roll....

Turn 6!

He has to move the last vendetta to the objective as well... also shoots as much as he can on the razorwing and I make all saves... 










So we continue the combat, wyches vs blob and nothing happens... the objectives are contested... and the game is a -Draw- 

Tactical Notes:
- Having even 3 wyches with FNP holding up a blob squad was awesome.
- The razorwing volley is amazing if you can catch a unit like Guardsmen in the open.
- I had to be very agressive once my shooting was innefective, keep a cool head and just rush. Smartly, but rush nonetheless.

Cheers!
(still to come: vs SW, SW, Crons and Crons)


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok so a bit of a delay on the games so far. 
Here are some pics from a game vs SW that I lost, kill points. I decided to reserve everything and take him out that way... but I had no clue that each of his ranged shots would fire true and take out a tank, so I quickly fell behind. Although I began to claw my way back towards the end of the game, I was unable to table his 8 KP and I lost 8 KP to 7. 
Tactical notes:
The Archons shadowfield held up all the thunderwolves! He made over 25 shadowfield saves; Sometimes you just can't fail that 2++























































And there you have it. A defeat. On another note, I did have a rematch against this same list right after this game. The mission favoured the DE a bit better, Dawn of War and multiple objectives. Tabled by turn 4.


----------



## dbgoldberg323 (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice stuff here. I'm loving the tactical notes, and I'm glad you're trying to vary your opponents (or rather, the armies you're playing against). I've been interested in Dark Eldar ever since a really solid looking army got posted up on GW's photo album thingy (black wth green-ish highlights and red-gore bases), so seeing an ongoing plog of your games with the army including your thoughts and stuff is very interesting.

The pics are helping a lot too, so thanks for that!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comment! +rep. You are very welcome, stay tuned for more as I take the kabal on its journey to great power and reputation .


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I love this version of this thread on Khemri, good on yeah.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

So, right after the last game (game 4 of the series) I decided to have at it once again. The kabal had almost succeeded given the bad mission and lack of cover and ff saves, almost clawed its way back to a victory... only to be taken away at the last moment. 

We re-set the table and rolled for mission once more. This time, with multiple objectives and a dawn of war deployment I felt a lot more confident. 

We rolled off, and my opponent smartly gave me first turn. I deployed a raider with wyches and a heamy up on my half way line. He deployed 2 units of Grey hunters and Nijal on the table... I don't know if he knew... but this meant that my wyches were getting a first turn charge on Nijal and his unit. 
Of course I brought my army in (except for the razorwing) on turn 1... and put the pressure on. My wyches bounced from the combat... but did put a wound on the caster and forced the unit to "pop" its banner. 
He then moved up and proceeded to wreck the wych raider and get into better positions with his units. The Heamonculus was unharmed! 









The game went rather quickly. I focused on Nijal's squad to take them out as well as the one unit of longfangs towards the center. The Incubi and archon went after another GH squad and eliminated it to a man. The warrior unit got onto the landing pad, and safely from the second level (from the thunderwolves) began to whittle down the enemy forces. 
His turn saw his one remaining long fang pack do little damage, the Twolves charge into the incubi, once again my archon tied them up in combat... 









This meant that I was unable to fire onto the unit. My reaver jetbikes bladevaned the other unit of longfangs to death (what a roll) and I focussed on the third and last GH squad with the other runepriest. My vehicles then formed a circle around the thunderwolves who promptly killed the archon. 









He charged vehicles and failed to do any damage... 
In my return fire, I manage to take out all the Twolves... the lord is left alive... but with that, he ceded the game.

Fast, brutal... the best way to play DE. 

Tactical Notes:
Dawn of war and multiple objectives really helps the DE, we get to move fast onto the table, have night vision and can get last grabs onto objectives. His army was on foot and none of his units ever ventured further than 12" from his table edge. 
He did make a huge mistake by placing his main caster so close to my army... for a first turn charge, this could have been devastating... as I was on him turn 2 he did not really have enough time to react and I was able to pull ahead steadily. 

Stay tuned for games 6,7 and 8! 

Cheers


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Games 6,7 and 8 were all against necrons, so we shall call them 6.1 6.2 and 6.3. (As I want to get as many games in as possible with as many different opponents and these games have a great deal of overlap for a few reasons: 
- Same armies for both sides all three games. 
- Same opponent for all three games.
- Same table for all three games (we changed the terrain up for the third game). 

So, on to the necron list. Now it is interesting to note that he has zero tanks.
Nemesor + Obyron (love this combo)
Destroyer lord

5 Cryptecs with S8 ap2 assault 36" guns, one with the solar pulse, one with the gaze of flame. 
1 Lord with a PW, weave and resorb (in the liche guard)

6 Lyche Guard with shields and power weapons

5 Squads of 5 necron warriors. 

6 Wraiths (couple of particle casters, couple of lashwips)
8 Scarabs
8 Scarabs

So, a lot of one off shots with some very decent cc in the list. (he has, since our last 3 games) tweaked this list to be even more focused on its general purpose. But I digress.

First mission was victory points with objectives as a secondary, and dawn of war. He went first, and decided to deploy nemesor with a squad of warriors in a building in the middle of the table. I reserved everything. 
He spent the first couple of turns moving into position:








He his third turn saw him prepare for the inevitable arrival of greater of my forces:








My third turn saw almost my entire army arrive, it was such an effective turn that I wiped out all the wraiths and lord, a whole unit of scarabs, and depleted some of the warrior units. I was also in a great position for the remainder of the game:








After the alfa strike... my opponent was so demoralized that the towel was thrown in. We reset the table and went for another game! 
Victory for the DE:
Tactical Notes from game 6.1:
- When the alfa strike works, it works very, very well. 
- This did not really showcase either of our armies... but did show that with a bit of luck a DE shooting phase can be brutal. 

Next game 6.2 the rematch .
Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Fellow journeymen. Part of the recipie for Kabal grendeur is the evolution of ones list. I would like to verse you all in the dynamics behind list tweaking and its importance. One of the most important parts of the 20 game journey is this; to tune ones list in the hope that no matter the opponent it will perform well and provide results on the tabletop.
I wanted to give you all an idea by providing the general evolution of the list that I have been using for the 20 game journey. We will start with the original list where I will also give a few notes on the reasoning behind the creation of the list. They I will note the stages of list development and will also note as to the reasoning behind each change made. Now, its important to note that there are no drastic changes for a reason. One of the mistakes that I find people make regularly is scrap a concept because of one bad game or bad showing. I see why someone would do thos, especially when you can't have very frequent games to test ideas out. I fins that making drastic changes hampers the general knowledge of use of an army as it does not accurately reflect the nature or use of all units when facing the enemy, it also drastically changes the dynamics within said list and the its overall homogeny.
And on that note we shall begin with my basic list:

Archon (PGL, Agon, splint pistol, shadowfield, combat drugs)
2 Heamies with Liquifiers

4 Incubi
Venom Dual Cannon

9 wyches, hex w/agon, 1 wych weapon, HWG
Raider FF
9 wyches, hex w/agon, 1 wych weapon, HWG
Raider FF
10 Warriors, syb, SC, bl
Raider FF
5 warriors Bl
Venom dual cannon
3 wracks
Venom Dual cannon

6 RJB 2 heatlances, champ

Ravager FF, NS
RavagerFF, NS
Razorwing, SC, dissies, FF

Total 1850

Ok, so basic notes:
The army was a basis to work on, mostly using models that I had available. The biggest driver in creating this new list was to make a switch from the baron and his hellions. I had run that list for over a year and now it wa time for a switch.
The units are geared to certain purpose and the heamies are there to of course give FNP fo the wyches. The wracks offer a cheap venom and pain token for the archon + incubi as well as deckchair potential for the army. The larger warrior unit provides some muscle and abalative wounds and the incubi + archon provide another psychological aspect of fear and have the capacity to wipe out entire marine equivalent units with ease. Which in a marine lover environment is amazing to have.

So, with these basics I set off on my journey. Dragging you all along with me. But I was quick to realize certain flaws in the list that I did not feel comfortable with. So, what was the main change going to be? Would I overcome these downfalls?
Stay tuned for the next installment(as well as more tactical reports)

Cheers!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

> Thanks to all who rate, +rep and comment!


So, after a bit of a break from all this writing here is game 6.2:
Same table, same armies.

The game played almost the same at the last one. I also took the wraiths out pretty quickly, but this time he was in a better position to do damage to my army.
As multiple objectives, primary was a down right draw, with all objectives contested. There was one move that cost me the game, I moved up a warrior squad to the center of the table and then they got eaten by the lyche guard. Instead I should have just kept them on an objective on my bottom right and blocked with all my tanks. Because the second game went so fast I only took one pic:









Ok. So, on to game 6.3, same lists. This time It was a pitched battle and I decided to deploy everything(except the razorwing of course) rather than just reserve. My opponent then proceeded to steal the initiative! But luckily only did minimal damage to my army. I was very aggressive this game and went on an all out offensive. Turn 3 there was a major mistake on my opponents behalf, he kept his destroyer lord with his wraiths, and when they attempted to charge my wyches in the centre of the table they failed to reach them with the terrain test. Had the destroyer lord left the squad, they would have made it, because wraiths ignore terrain. 









So, in the end I won this third game rather easily once the wraiths were out of the picture. Other things of note include his main character bunker failing a key moral test. 

Tactical notes:
- The more I play with the same list, the more confident I am in the various abilities of the units in my army. In my previous post I talked about the changes that I will be doing to my list, but in these three games (and two more after that) I remained using the same exact army. 
- When playing against crons, wraiths must die. And scarabs must be tied up, FNP wyches work great! Especially if they have WS 5 (scarabs are WS2 so they hit them on 5's)
- Lyche Guard need poison shots dumped into them... a lot of poison. In combat they usually kill more than the wraiths!
- There might not be a phase out any more, but still remain agressive. In a war of attrition the crons will win, so you have to get in there and knock them out quickly. 

Cheers!

- Stay tuned! Next two games, 7.1 and 7.2 against the deadly Tyrannid Swarms!


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

This has inspired me to do something similar, whenever I get my next army done (probably dark eldar too)


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice, can't wait to see it in progress!

Next 2 games are against the nids. Then I do my first "tweak"! and debut against space marines.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Game Series 7.1 and 7.2. Dark Eldar against the nasty nids!
His list, he has been trying out this new list:
HQ/
Swarmlord
Hive Tyrant with Heavy V-Cannon, Lashwip and Bonesword.

Elites/
Deathleaper
3 Zoans in pod
1 Venomthrope

Troop/
10 Deathgaunts in pod
5 warriors? With assortment of weapons
Tervigon
10 Steelers with Broodlord

Carnifex in pod

This list is basically a reserve denial army... they have +2 to reserve rolls and a lot of things in pods. 

DE should give this type of this a good thrashing. For one poison will eat large creatures alive and second we can counter reserve and not deploy, waiting for his stuff to show and then counter it effectively. 

First game dawn of war Multiple objectives... I did exactly that. The bladevanes took out the deathleaper in one fell swoop. I did take some heavy casualties, and the brood lord took out the archon after he almost killed the carnifex:









Anyway. I held the objectives that I needed to hold. 
Tactical Notes: 
- Swarmlord is nasty! Shoot him, although if he has FNP this is hard to do with poison, so try soak lances into him. 
- Tervigons must die, as well as venomthropes... they can really sting if we don't deal with them early. 

Overall, Dark eldar a well suited to fight nids.

As for 7.2 the mission was about the same, This time I placed a 10 man warrior unit in a raider as bait, they ended up being a lot more than bait surviving volley after volley of enemy fire until at last they fell to a carnifex in combat... turn 3 . 









But the same tactical notes take precedence. I was able to win this game as well making sure my overwhelming firepower and good cc ability was felt. 

In my next post I shall talk about the switch to my list as well as the two games that I have had so far with it!

Stay Tuned.

Cheers!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

This is indeed a well written series. Games #7 however was apparently too easy for you to really comment on it seems. Still, very entertaining to follow. Looking forward to seeing your changed list.

Oh, and +rep btw.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and rep! That really helps the thread out and keeps me motivated. 

Anyway. I thought this would be a good time to get started on the first major tweak that I made to the list that I have been playing. Go back to the previous posts to look for my original list. 

So, from the games that I have played there are a few things that I noticed. 
- Need more lances. 
- Heatlances on the jetbikes... I don't really like them. 
- Wanted to include the infamous "blasterborn"
- 9 man wych units are too big (I find that 6-8 wyches are usually good enough for any task, they either live or die no matter how many) Because of the investment of the Heamies I went with the larger squads to make up for FNP.



> Note: It is important when testing a particular army and list to NOT make the changes to a list too drastic, it is important to become comfortable with a list to the point where playing it is like clock work. This is key! If you make too many changes then each time is like starting over from the start. So something to keep in mind.


So, this is the list that I came up with with the new tactical knowledge that I have acquired: 

HQ/
Archon (145pts) Shadow Field, Agonizer, Combat Drugs, Phantasm GrenadeLauncher, Splinter Pistol. 
2 Heamies with Liquigiers (120pts)

Elites/
4 Incubi in Venom with dual cannon
3 Trueborn with 3 blasters in Venom with dual cannon

Troops/
8 Wyches, 1 wweapon, Hex with agon, HW grenades in Raider with FF.
8 Wyches, 1 wwepon, Hex with agon, HW grenades in Raider with FF.
5 Warriors Blaster in Venom dual Cannon
5 Warriors Blaster in Raider with FF
3 Wracks

Fast Attack/
6 Reaver Jetbikes, 2 Blasters, Champion - 172pts

Heavy Support/
Ravager 3 lances, FF & Night Shield

Ravager 3 lances, FF & Night Shield

Razorwing, 2 dissies, splinter cannon, 4 mono missiles, flicker field

Total is 1848pts (out of 1850)

We can see that there are only a few changes to the army itself... I lost 5 warriors a syb and the cannon from the raider unit... but what did I gain? I upgraded the heatlances to blasters on the jetbikes, and added the 3 trueborn with 3 more blasters (all I had to do was transfer the venom from the wracks to the trueborn). So all in all I got 5 more AT weapons and only really lost 4 model count. IMO a great addition to the army as this increases my mid ranged AT capability. 
There is only one thing that I dislike from the list... 2 points under. Arg... so I will see what I do to make that less of an issue... I like it when my lists are on the nose.

Anyway. Thanks for reading through. My next game the first game with this list was against space marines and ill post the rep up soon.

Cheers! Comments and rep appreciated .


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Also, you can follow the journey as well on my channel : http://www.youtube.com/user/SkaredCast 2 more batreps are up. 

But not before you have read the debut batrep for the new and improved list:

*Game 8:*
Vs Space Marines! (for an elite army they sure are all over the place) . 

Sadly, there are no pictures for this endeavour... but I shall attemp to be as brief but as informative as possible.

My list: 
See above post for my revamped list.

His list:
Forgefather with servitors (a few HB's)

2 x 10 man tac squads with ML, Fl and sarges had no upgrades.

Ironclad Dread in pod.

Dread with Tl LC, ML
Dread with Tl LC, ML

7 Assault Terminators (assortment) 
Land Raider crusader

Terminator Chaplain

6 Sternguard in a HB razorback.

Total - 1850pts

-------------------------------------------------------
Mission Was Dawn of War and Mission was multiple objectives. 

He deployed the Techmarine and HB servitors up in mid field to prevent me taking the mid field, I had given him turn 1. I deployed the wracks with the archon out of LOS to keep their pain token. 
The objectives were concentrated centrally. My opponent did spread out and put one tac squad on either corner of the field (mistake). 

He moved on turn 1. The Ironclad dropped close to the wracks and the archon... near an objective and ran get begind cover. 

On my turn 1 I got both ravagers to spot the LRC that was speeding up the field, and blew it up... I had kept the razorwin and jetbikes in reserve to help deal with enemy movements later on. I played the wyches agressively and moved them up mid field and left flank to overload that flank. This would take my infantry away from the dreads (that could bog me down) and head on to the terminators that I would have to deal with at some point. The archon hopped into the incubi venom. 
On another note... on their first showing the trueborn moved up to spot the ironclad... and then failed to spot... twice! they were like 9" away... dang. 

His turn 2 saw both wych raiders down. Also the trueborn venom and the trueborn got plastered. (what a first showing! ) Far right wych squad was pinned. 

Then I began to pounce on my turn 2, the center wych unit walked into the techmarine... failed to kill him but stuck arround to prevent retaliation from enemy shooting (yay, this is key as keeping them alive in the centre makes them a threat as he tries to move up to support the other flank). 

Shooting was not as great as I would have hoped... the razorwing showed up and then blasted the terminators but only killed 2 of them. Shooting was not as effective as I would have hoped and the wyches finished off the techmarine (now becoming fearless!) 

Turn 3 Space marines saw the sterguard get out and fire cover ignoring rounds onto the wyches killing a few but below average rolls and FNP saw most of them survive. The dreads continued to move up, and the Ironclad (that had been drawn to the far left to deal with the trueborn) Began to treck towards the middle. The tac squad on the far right fired into the wyches and the terminators moved up further to assault a venom that I had used as bait the turn before. The razorwing is stunned from shooting. 

My turn 3 saw the archon + incubi boosting up the field behind a LOS blocking terrain. The unpinned wyches now charge the bunker that the tac squad was in, wrecking it... they become pinned! With the incubi venom too close for comfort (this was another key moment in the game, as this meant that no one could tackle the incubi venom! and they would annihilate that tac squad). The Bikes had arrived and boosted over the disembarked sternguard killing 2. The fearless wyches move up to charge the remnants and win combat, they actually get away... the wyches then consolidate to prevent their regrouping. 

Turn4: The terminators double back and try to charge the wyches they fail their terrain test. The chaplain breaks off and charges the heamy that was off to the flank with his scary liquifier then consolidates near the termies. 
The ironclad charges a smaller squad and murders it keeping close to an objective on that side of the table, so far my blasters have done nothing against him. 

My turn 4: The incubi and archon murder the tac squad. The wych squad that only had a few members left in the centre charge an advancing dread to tie it in place, that combat continued until the end of the game. 

The wyches charge the terminators while shooting takes out the vulnerable chaplain. The wyches hold and I think take out another terminator... after shooting and combat they are at 4 strong or so (he has been making good saves). The incubi venom flies over to stay within 6" of the sternguard... and escort them off the table (those no-cover bolter rounds can really hurt if I am not carefull). I also finally imobilize the ironclad. 

Turn 5 sees the termies continue to fight the wyches... I hold with a few left. Other than that the sternguard continue to flee. Shooting sees a few venoms fall. 

My turn 5 the incubi and archon assault the termies (now that they have FC as well! this makes quick work of the termies...) Freeing up the wyches to take another objective.

The game ends here, with the Dark Eldar winning the game!

Tactical Notes:
- Take advantage of your opponents mistakes. In this case he spread out and I took full advantage. 

And that was the debut of the list, I did not mind the loss of bodies for the additional firepower. 

check out the channel for batreps 9 and 10! Vs space marines and space wolves respectively. 

Cheers. 
And stay tuned. 

Skari, out.


----------



## Yazhara (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks again for pointing me to this article, Skari. Very informative indeed! I try to keep my army to a Wych Cultish theme, and I too have noticed that Wych squads greater than 8 models each tend to be counter-productive. Either they die too quickly for what they cost if caught by the opponent's counter(happened in my last game against Necrons. Heavy Destroyers popped a Raider, Monolith's Particle Whip splattered the whole unit sans 2) or they kill the enemy too quickly, leaving them open to return fire. 

May I ask why your Razorwing uses Disintegrators? I find the Dark Lances help me more thanks to the flexibility it gives my trusty fighter jet.

Looking forward to more reports!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

I love the dissies on the razorwing to give it a very specialized role. As an infantry hunter it is awesome. So many shots and so many missiles... I have had this load out wipe out many a squad in a single volley. I feel like if I gave it the lances it would break up its role in the table as well as draw more attention to itself. I like having something other than the venoms that can deal with infantry and as you might see rather than a 3rd ravager I have the one unit of blasterborn. 

Cheers!


----------



## Yazhara (Mar 4, 2012)

I see your point. Between the Blasterborn, ravagers, and the other spread-out lance weaponry I guess it does make more sense to have Dissies on the Razorwing. I'll try this setup for the Razorwing once I get my own forces up to the 1750 mark, I think. Not before I get me some much-needed Ravagers, though


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the rep! 

Yeah, the ravagers are paramount IMO, looking forward to seeing your Wych cult take off! Link me to pictures when you have the chance.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. For the comments. Ok so, Here are the tactical notes for the 9th game that I had vs My brothers space marines. If you have not watched the batrep yet please do! This would be game 9 and the second game with the tweaked army list. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/SkaredCast?feature=mhee

Seek out Batrep 1. 

------

So, you are back from subscribing to my channel and liking the videos? Well, we move on!

This game was quite a tough one for me from the start and. With both ravagers and a raider blown up on the second turn! I was fighting an uphill battle. I was very lucky that my wyches held out as long as they did in his backfield forcing the terminators to help out on that side of the board, the Incubi did well but where then blocked off turn after turn by two rhinos and a rzrbck... meaning they would be unable to participate in the battle. The raider that contested the last objective got very lucky... even better was that the game was over fast! And the last turn contest + the final distruction of the damned land raider led me to the victory in that game. 

So, what did I take from this? No matter how grim the battle seems from the start something can be done about it. Gather your witts about you, clear your head and aim for the objective of the game. With the Dark Kin you have to be making your enemy react to the choices that you make on the table, this will give you a great advantage when you make him react to your choices and therefore can sometimes even force their hand during a game. 

My brother is a great general and facing off against him is always a blast. 
So, what do you think about the game?

Cheers


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

I love games like that where the winner is only decided in the closing stages. It helps to keep me on my toes. For instance a few weeks ago i played a game against grey knights using my dark eldar and there were only 6 models on the board at the end of the game having deployed at least 60 between us at the start! Your brother does seem quite the worthy opponant, especially when he blocked in the incubi. Very cunning indeed.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, sometimes its important to remember that you dont need to kill something to get rid of it... you can stall it and make it play no further part in the game.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Quickie update. 

With my move to Barrie went to one of the local GSs (Gamers Lair) to hang out and network with new people. I was challenged to games by two of the players there, relatively new to the game. Both games were 1750 as they were practicing for a tournament that is happening today actually. Anyhow, all I did was drop the archon, add an incubi and a few things here and there to make the list fit. 

I am not counting these games as part of the official journey per say but I thought that posting a few pointers would be good. They were both relatively new players that did not have much experience especially against DE so lets say the games went fast and furious. I was not Trying to win at all costs but I was not trying to loose either. 

First was against a warrior heavy necron army playing a wierd astronomicon battle mission. This was interesting as it forced you to reserve your army unless you rolled a 6 to deploy it. Then you would roll for the things that arrived and on a 1 or 6 they would arrive on the flanks! It was quite an interesting mission. My targetpriotiry stayer the same, I knocked out the barges and the arks and then used my superior range to knock out his units. He had to leave so we were unable to finish the game. 

Second game was against a shrike marine list. He gave me first turn and I reserved everything to prevent a first turn assault with shrike. Then held my objective against 2 drop podding dreads and some vanguard vets while contesting the central objective and the one in his deployment zone with the jetbikes (that were awesome this game doing 14 hits with bladevanes every run!) the razorwing and a venom with warriors. He tapped out. 

So, I did want to make a few notes. These are some pointers for newer players:
- Make sure you use all the tools that you have in your list. If you keep that full squad in a corner doing nothing an experienced player with just ignore it and make mincemeat out of the units that you commit, you have to try and make all the unit in your army part of the full army and pieces in your strategy. 
- Read your rules, at the very least make sure you have read the full rulebook and your full army list and special rules... I cant stress this enough, it is very important to be able to play a smooth game and not get frustrated when rules that you dont know come up in a game. 

And that is the most of it. It was nice to have people comment on my paint job as that is also a part of creating a list and playing with it. To paint it!.

Cheers


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is the video overview of the 1500pt army make sure you check it out! I am open to comments and notes!
http://youtu.be/E2i2ICeEH6I


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok, so had a battle here is the report. Can anyone tell me tactically where I went wrong there are 2 things that I did that could have made a difference. Can you spot them?
http://youtu.be/fKbJ--wFJjg

Cheers!


----------



## mug7703 (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess you could have deployed second and reserved everything but I think I'd have gone with your initial choice. Maybe you moved too many things up the table on your first turn and I think the RW could have been deployed behind cover to avoid the Predator fire. 

On the whole good game though. What do you feel you should have done?


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comment. +rep for that!

Yes, I think that rushing my opponents table edge was hasty. I got carried away, staying back to the 1/2 line and waiting to pick off parts of his army as they arrived would have probably been better. Also, I forgot the heamy that was in the wych raider, he had a liquifier, that could have been helpful. And not having the incubi bounce.


----------



## mug7703 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh yea, that would have been handy. I hate forgetting to use things that I've paid points for. Looking forward to the next battle report mate. Thanks for the +rep.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

For sure any time! My next batrep is up.


----------

